# Paige is in season.....



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

And Pixie is being a little bag towards her. Keeps biting he legs and growling at her. 

All the dogs are all trying to hump each other, sometimes all at the same time!

(im keeping Darcy seperated from Paige, dont worry!)

I can see we will be in for a very trying christmas this year. Oh the joys...........


----------



## crawlin (May 25, 2010)

aww sounds like you have your hands full at the moment rache! 
If Teddy was there he would be the same as Darcy at the moment ! lol 
hope it all calms down for you soon xx


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Oh i can imagine what it's like Rache!
Hope you get through it ok and with your sanity intact lol x


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh my goodness poor you,have you tried that lotion you put on their bums that gives off a smell to keep the others away ? Good luck ! XX


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Oh my!! I feel for you :lol:
This is why I have all boys.. ha ha


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't envy you at ALL!! Heats can make them such bags (whether they are in heat or have another female in heat in "THEIR territory")...they don't call them bitches for nothing.  Mari is great with all dogs but during her heat she went after Maya a few times like I'd never seen before. Insanity!!

So yeah, I hope it settles soon there. Poor little Paige probably thinks she's gonna be kililed with all that attention. :tard:


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh pants pixie Is such a mare!! Fun times for you fancy getting your period over Christmas!!!

Place you bets... Poppy comes in straight after  to jail for mr darcy!!!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

MChis said:


> ...they don't call them bitches for nothing.


ha ha!! Perfect quote! So true. 

When I was showing Piper and she was intact it was a HELL of a month at our house. I know what you are going through! Hang in there.


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It certainly is trying believe me. Pixie is a grumpy chi at the neat of times and as shes top dog shea letting Paige knows who's boss. Pixie keeps licking Paiges bits to, so gross! Lol. 

I've heard of the stuff to mask the smell but I Think that as I have an intact male aswell I can't see it being very effective. But if I can get some I'm gonna give it a go. 

Thanks for all your replys x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Pixie is probably trying to see if she'll "allow" Paige to mate. LOL But yeah...ewww! Pack dynamics are so complex at times! I never viewed Mari as "dominant"...she's pretty laid back & mellow as far as pack status goes but on the other hand doesn't doesn't have a problem telling the boys when to knock it off as far as humping or whatever goes (when they get hyper they hump....I'm sure your pups probably do the same LOL). Maya is very IN YOUR FACE anyway so I guess when Mari was in heat she just had a hard time keeping her feelings to herself. LOL She was corrected when she did it so now when her & Maya have a dominant "dance" & Mari sees me eyeballing her she'll put her ears & tail down & walk away. :lol: Maya does need to be put in her place...she's so pushy & stubborn but if I even look at her she'll roll on her back. She's a strange one but I figure it has to do with her being raised in a single dog home.

I hope Paige has a quick heat. Maya totally threw me for a loop when she had her last....2 weeks exactly & it was OVER! Hopefully Paige will be like that. LOL


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I really hope so. I been following her round all day dabbing her with a White tissue! It's so hard to know for certain when day 1 actually is. I have to be so careful with darcy about. 

Paige is very submissive, so I think your right about pixe allowing her to mate. I had never thought of that before. But watching how they interact just now I can see where your coming from. Pixie is taking more notice of her than darcy is at the moment so I assume we are a day or 2 off of the actual day 1? Can you tell with yours when day 1 actually is?


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

i tried spraying Ruby with Bitch Spray when she was in season it wasnt very effective well only for about 20 mins initially lol - u can get it from most pet shops i got mine from my groomers


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Chloe. Pixies breeder owns a groomers I might see of she has anything like that x


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

I always have a difficult time figuring out when day 1 is. LOL Mari has had 3 heats & I've journaled all of them & this last time I even hard a hard time. After a week or so I had a good idea where she was based on behavior of her, the boys behavior, her bleeding (which until this time was almost non-existent). But their heat can start before the actual bleeding starts so when I noticed swelling I start taking notes. 

Some females are "ready" before others so make sure to keep a very close eye on Darcy! I'd totally be keeping them apart honestly. When we were seperating Marley & Maya I had her penned & Marley tethered to me at all times when we were home & when I left the house he was crated (with a clip to ensure he couldn't get out of the crate) & totally shut in another room of the house & she was crated in another part of the house. I sooooooo didn't want them mating & that was the time when he went for a neuter but it got postponed because of his off bloodwork. At her day 15 I had them seperated like I mentioned above & for some ungodly reason I came home to them all out in the living room together. I still have absolutely NO clue how he got through a latched room door (I forgot to do the double clip on the crate) but I am so thankful her heat was short otherwise I'd have been in trouble. LOL I swear they find a way no matter what... :tard:


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm so glad its not just me then! They are not separated ATM but darcy isn't showing any interest in her yet. Hubby is going to get Izzys travel cot out the attic tonight so I'll use that aswell as her crate. School has broken up now for the kids so I won't have to leave them at anytime and if I so I'll take one with me! I am keeping a v close eye tho. 

Paige is currently trying to hump darcy who is trying to hump poppy lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

One horny house :roll: can't imagine page humping lol


----------



## cherper (May 8, 2009)

rache said:


> And Pixie is being a little bag towards her. Keeps biting he legs and growling at her.
> 
> All the dogs are all trying to hump each other, sometimes all at the same time!
> 
> ...


Oh Boy!! It sounds like a full blown orgy! :laughing8:
Hope its over fast for you! Good Luck


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Hahaha bring your girls Sarah, more the Merrier!!!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lol mine wouldn't know what to do tyre innocent little chis no humping in this house


----------



## MChis (Oct 13, 2009)

Oh you just wait Sarah.  That sweet innocent Lottie of yours has yet to get her surge of hormones!! hahaha Maybe not though...hard to tell.

My girls really aren't hump happy except Matilda when she notices the boys are going hump crazy. She'll get confused & try to remind them SHE is boss. We could add my boys & Mari to your humping train though (Mari would have to be the leader haha)...you know how good they are at balancing! :lol:

That's good you won't have to leave them alone. Just hope her cycle is a quicky!!


----------



## devo (Jun 23, 2010)

Oh man I just went through this what a nightmare!


----------



## tulula's mum (Jan 4, 2010)

you can get bitch spray from pets at home, my friend uses it when her dog is in season, reckons it's alright. i bet it's fun at yours lol


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It certainly is! Lol.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Lottie is a dominant little cow... If daisy humps her I will fall over laughing daisy is miss submissive if she gets all sexy time I'll cry lol


----------



## Mandy (Jan 16, 2009)

awwww rach i feel for you as i know how it is my honey is being a flirt with the boys just now shes a bad girl she keeps jumping at poor romeo and pushing him with her paws poor wee romeo is getting very irritated with her lol i dont know whats up with him hes just so grumpywith her flirtacious behavior he would rather just cuddle with her 
zac just sits by her with a wierd smile on his face thank god for the belly bands 
awwwww hope it goes by with not too many problems for your gang xxx


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Thanks Mandy. Hope honeys season is over soon and you can all get back to normal. 

We had a little hic up when pix was last in season and i certainly learnt from it and will not be making the same mistakes again!! Lol xx


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

Paris would LOVE to come join the humping train!! LOL! She is due to go in heat any time now. I am praying it's after the New Year cause we are going to my dad's overnight on New Year's Eve and the chis are going with us....I do not want her dripping all over my dad and stepmom's white carpet!! LOL! Pray people!! LOL! Paris is 1 1/2 yrs old and has only had 1 heat....is that weird???? Her first one wasn't til 8 months old. Rach, praying all goes quickly with her heat so you can get back to normal soon! Thankfully, Bruiser is neutered so he could care less when she is in heat.


----------



## ExoticChis (Jun 20, 2010)

oh I would hate to be going through all that, this is why all my animals are de-sexed!!


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

mommasboy said:


> Paris would LOVE to come join the humping train!! LOL! She is due to go in heat any time now. I am praying it's after the New Year cause we are going to my dad's overnight on New Year's Eve and the chis are going with us....I do not want her dripping all over my dad and stepmom's white carpet!! LOL! Pray people!! LOL! Paris is 1 1/2 yrs old and has only had 1 heat....is that weird???? Her first one wasn't til 8 months old. Rach, praying all goes quickly with her heat so you can get back to normal soon! Thankfully, Bruiser is neutered so he could care less when she is in heat.


No it's not strange they normally have their first around 6-12 months then every 6 months question though why are you not spaying her? Every season she has increases the risk of mammary cancer etc which is not only very painful for the dog but can kill and is very expensive, if you aren't showing/breeding her she should be spayed.


angelbaby said:


> oh I would hate to be going through all that, this is why all my animals are de-sexed!!


Lol Amanda this is very true however some of us are possibly showing so have to keep the babies in one piece!! Daisy was done at 6 months and 1 day lol


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

Oh Rachel, this must be quite "entertaining" with the kids off from school...


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

It certainly is. Darcy is starting to take an interest in her now so I think were almost in full swing! Oh the joys! X


----------

